# Breed "faults" -Longhaired



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm bore so though i'd have fun showing people breeds you never expected in long haired varieties etc (feel free to add any)

Whippet









Siberian Husky









Malamute









Akita









Weimaraner









Rottweiler









Doberman









Pug









I think this is up to all I know, if there's more please share and hope you enjoy :lol:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ohhhhh :001_wub: at the Rotty and the Dobe! And that Mal is stunning!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I love hairy dogs  
I think the wiemy is stunning.
I nearly always prefer the long haired versions of the breeds.
Must admit thought the dobe looks a little odd to me.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> Ohhhhh :001_wub: at the Rotty and the Dobe! And that Mal is stunning!


I love wooly mals, they are so gorgeous


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Fleur said:


> I love hairy dogs
> I think the wiemy is stunning.
> I nearly always prefer the long haired versions of the breeds.
> Must admit thought the dobe looks a little odd to me.


The weim I believe is the only one you can show (dunno about whippet) as for the dobey It's defiantly unusual, i've never seen pics but always heard about them.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> The weim I believe is the only one you can show (dunno about whippet) It's defiantly unusual, i've never seen pics but always heard about them.


I'm sure there is a member on here with a long haired Wiem.
I love the long haired pointers as well - I don't think there a 'fault' though.

The whippet is beautiful - I've never heard of a long haired whippet before.


----------



## manikah (Aug 24, 2011)

Where I get details breed description of dog ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Love the long haired Mal.

The long haired pug looks like a pug cross peek.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

manikah said:


> Where I get details breed description of dog ?


Google: Type in the name of the breed you want and "breed standard" and it shoul come up.


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

you can get longhaired vizzies but it's a defect and rare, so you can't show them


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

The Weimie and the Rottie are my favs. I think LH Weims are probably the most common out of the breeds mentioned, very pretty though.
Now we need to see some long haired dogs with a short haired fault!LOL


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> The Weimie and the Rottie are my favs. I think LH Weims are probably the most common out of the breeds mentioned, very pretty though.
> Now we need to see some long haired dogs with a short haired fault!LOL


Short Haired Havanese Pictures, 7 im sure there are more, just remembered this from when we were looking on the site.

loving the pics!


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

Varieties of coats in the Vizsla

Link to website with pic of long haire vizzies


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

brackenhwv said:


> Varieties of coats in the Vizsla
> 
> Link to website with pic of long haire vizzies


I have to admit, i love the wirehaired ones. Theres a crazy one that walks near me and i love his little beard.

Im not keen on long coated dogs (even labs are too long/thick for my liking), but id have a wirehaired any day.


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Long-haired (Bear Coat) Shar-Pei.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

manikah said:


> Where I get details breed description of dog ?


Click on this link:

Finding the right pedigree dog breed - The Kennel Club

Scroll down a little and click on the relevant group (ie hound, toy etc)

Type in the name of the dog you want info on

In the box on the right hand side is a lot of info about the breed for you to click on, including the breed standard


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I can accept that sometimes a defect will throw up a different kind of coat - but that's exactly what it is, a defect in the kind of protective coat nature has designed for the dog. Yeah, it may look cute (equally, some of the pics on here look wierd) but ultimately, being a defect, the dog is going to suffer in some way (eg will the coat on the long haired mal work as effectively in cold weather as the correct coat?) 

What I can't accept is that people can deliberately breed for the wrong coat, as in the case of the long haired mal and the fluffy shar-peis. Anyone who does this is deliberately breeding in a defect, something that can adversely affect the dog. For example, fluffy shar-peis? A breed that already tends to suffer from skin problems? I dread to think what effect thick curly hair in the folds of skin will have.  Deliberately breeding for the wrong coat is unethical and unscrupulous. It will only ever be done to con money out of gullible people who think something different is good, and pays no heed whatsoever to the health and well-being of the dog. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Bless ya daisy ya must be bored 

Nice pictures though whippet looked like a thin collie :lol: but very pretty. The dobe and weimariner just didnt look right but then im used to seeingbthe short hair version


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

The weimy is absolutely beautiful!
And the shar pei looks just like a teddy bear


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh my that rottie is just lush :001_wub:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The long haired whippet is actually a silken wind hound and comes from America there are only a could over here that have been imported. It is not a breed fault.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Freyja said:


> The long haired whippet is actually a silken wind hound and comes from America there are only a could over here that have been imported. It is not a breed fault.


I've never heard of them - they are stunning looking dogs 
Are they an American breed?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Fleur said:


> I've never heard of them - they are stunning looking dogs
> Are they an American breed?


They are an american breed originally thought to be whippet crosses but are now thought to be closely related to whippets but they are classed as a different breed. There are a few over here but not many at all I saw one at the houn show a few weeks ago.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Looking at things another way though, wasnt that how some breeds were actually developed anyway? If you look back breeds have changed. Orginally the sharpei wasnt as wrinkled. The English Bulldog had a different physique and not such a flat face. I remember reading somewhere one of the cat breeds with different "fur" the orginal ones were born out of a litter of farm cats if I remember rightly in Devon. (cant remember all the details) So someone somewhere must decide at one point that these things are desireable and breed to make them that way. 

Another way of looking at things too, is some of the hereditary problems like deafness is interwoven with the white gene some with blue eyes too. Someone somewhere must have developed say more white in a breed is more desireable, unfortunately with it came deafness, especially with the blue eyes as well. So equally by having colours and coats not acceptable because of aesthetic/desireable traits and only breeding for that colour/type could we also be doing away with genetic diversity and a dilution of problem genes.

Dont forget a lot of dogs too were developed from other breeds. The Dobermann for example was developed by a tax collector originally who wanted a dog that coluld protect him, so he for example must have developed it until he was satisfied with the results. (By the way I like Dobies we have had them in the family, although I dont personally own them, so I havent just singled them out for any reason, just an example.) Same with the Parson Jack Russell terrier, that too was developed into someones vision.

At the end of the day a lot of breeds were developed from a Humans vision and desireability, not natural evolution, so if different coats do pop up that are different and not in the breed standard the genes have got to naturally be there anyway, they are just not encouraged, doesnt mean its not natural.
Doesnt always mean its a bad thing genetics wise, although of course some colours like the deafness/white gene/blue eyes and Colours like Blue Merle in the collie can of course a problem.

Not to start argument, just food for thought.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

long haired mastiff


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

Another moot for you- MIL's yeti Rain. 










Semi-long haired Sibe Ruby. 










Both are 'wrong' but both are beautiful.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Looking at things another way though, wasnt that how some breeds were actually developed anyway? If you look back breeds have changed. Orginally the sharpei wasnt as wrinkled. The English Bulldog had a different physique and not such a flat face. I remember reading somewhere one of the cat breeds with different "fur" the orginal ones were born out of a litter of farm cats if I remember rightly in Devon. (cant remember all the details) So someone somewhere must decide at one point that these things are desireable and breed to make them that way.
> 
> Another way of looking at things too, is some of the hereditary problems like deafness is interwoven with the white gene some with blue eyes too. Someone somewhere must have developed say more white in a breed is more desireable, unfortunately with it came deafness, especially with the blue eyes as well. So equally by having colours and coats not acceptable because of aesthetic/desireable traits and only breeding for that colour/type could we also be doing away with genetic diversity and a dilution of problem genes.
> 
> ...


No argument hun - just a debate  You speak a lot of sense and I always respect your point of view.

You bring up some very good points here. I agree with you that some breeds have had their characteristics - ie coats etc - bred into them by man (some haven't - eg the bergamasco is exactly as nature intended). However, except for the odd few breeds that have become over-exaggerated, in the main this breeding was done for a genuine purpose, be it to do a particular job (the dobermann which you quote above), or to be able to survive in certain conditions. I can also accept that, in the beginning and along the way, some litters may not have worked out quite as the breeder intended.

However, all that is different from crossing willy-nilly because you can hear the ker-ching of the cash register  It's when you get this irresponsible crossing for money, with no thought of the resulting health problems, that you are likely to run into the kind of problems re genetics that you outline above.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> No argument hun - just a debate  You speak a lot of sense and I always respect your point of view.
> 
> You bring up some very good points here. I agree with you that some breeds have had their characteristics - ie coats etc - bred into them by man (some haven't - eg the bergamasco is exactly as nature intended). However, except for the odd few breeds that have become over-exaggerated, in the main this breeding was done for a genuine purpose, be it to do a particular job (the dobermann which you quote above), or to be able to survive in certain conditions. I can also accept that, in the beginning and along the way, some litters may not have worked out quite as the breeder intended.
> 
> However, all that is different from crossing willy-nilly because you can hear the ker-ching of the cash register  It's when you get this irresponsible crossing for money, with no thought of the resulting health problems, that you are likely to run into the kind of problems re genetics that you outline above.


Agreed there are some faults too that are naturally occuring, I think you mentioned the longer coated wooley Mals. My Kobi Mal wouldnt likely survive in Alaska. He is longer haired, but lacks the outer harsher guard hairs and the coat isnt oily enough for the waterproofing. he would likely Ice up to be honest and the coat would become soaked through and freeze up. As a pet whos groomed regularly its a pleasant coat for pet purpose, but no good if he come from a working kennel in Alaska, he wouldnt probably last 11 miles let alone 1100 on the Iditarod. He was never intended as anything other then part of the family though so in his case and others that crop up not a problem. Im pretty certain that the long coat gene in Mals can be tested fr now anyway. So I do see what you mean by actual Faults that can occur in the Naturally evolved breeds that would interfer in function and survival.

I am opposed to probably like yourself against traits that were developed and bred in just because man decided it was aesthetically pleasing and nothing more serving no functional purpose and in fact causing health problems and making then less fit for the function they were bred for or naturally evolved to do.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Freyja said:


> The long haired whippet is actually a silken wind hound and comes from America there are only a could over here that have been imported. It is not a breed fault.


Beautiful dog - I thought it was a Saluki cross!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the extra facts including the whippet, it's very intresting to know


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Love the whippet, wheimarer, and doberman with long hair they look so different.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

The long haired whippet pictured is one of the dogs of the Windsprite kennel called 'Cherry' and is a long haired whippet according to the LHW Association. 

Silken Windhounds it says are a different breed.



> The foundation line of Longhaired Whippets was Windsprite Whippet Kennels; registered with the A.K.C. and founded by Walter A. Wheeler Jr. in 1958.


Longhaired Whippet Official Section

So it would appear there is such a thing as a long haired whippet and very pretty she is too.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

There are no long haired whippets in the uk. In america they say they are long coated whippets but it is how the americans have bred them and must originally have been a cross with something else to get the coat. Whippets in this country are and always will be short coated the only way to get the long coat is to cross them with another breed such as a borzio or saluki.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh I must admit, I dont like them. The dobe even more so, just doesnt look right 

- most people dont even realise that CCs come in a hairy variety! - and thats not even a throw back lol.


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

Nonni, I have 2 wireys, but one is a throwback and has no wire coat ! You can also get a defect in wireys that some have a shaggy coat, almost like the wire went soft and doubled !
Have a look at these. It's one of the top kennels in Hungery and some of the progeny are over here. stunnig dogs!
Vizsla- Zöldmáli Wirehaired Hungarian Vizsla Kennel


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

brackenhwv said:


> Nonni, I have 2 wireys, but one is a throwback and has no wire coat ! You can also get a defect in wireys that some have a shaggy coat, almost like the wire went soft and doubled !
> Have a look at these. It's one of the top kennels in Hungery and some of the progeny are over here. stunnig dogs!
> Vizsla- Zöldmáli Wirehaired Hungarian Vizsla Kennel


I could own one of those based on looks alone. The ones ive met have had a nice temperament too.

Overall im not a fan of the gun dog breeds though. Different courses and all that.


----------



## borderkp (May 13, 2011)

brackenhwv said:


> Varieties of coats in the Vizsla
> 
> Link to website with pic of long haire vizzies


aah thanks for this link. now i know what the dog i see reg out walking he is georgous to look at but guess he's not very dog friendly,as soon as we see him out his owner grabs him and walks the other way


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Oh I must admit, I dont like them. The dobe even more so, just doesnt look right
> 
> - most people dont even realise that CCs come in a hairy variety! - and thats not even a throw back lol.


Every time my mom talks to people about crested she always goes thro the types of coats etc hmy: People make weird faces but my mom just keeps going on about adorable they are!

I think i prefer the long haired Wiem ?(sp?) to the short haired.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Freyja said:


> The long haired whippet is actually a silken wind hound and comes from America there are only a could over here that have been imported. It is not a breed fault.


A friend of mine has a silken windhound,he's just over a year old and is a fantastic dog. I met him the day after they got him and I've fallen in love with the breed, if it wasn't for the fact that I won't buy from a breeder again I'd be very sorely tempted.


----------



## lotus (Jul 16, 2011)

loving all these pics of doggies!
i've never seen longhaired on these breeds before, i guess they're pretty rare.

just so cute and lovely all fluffy!

like someone with a new hairstyle you wouldn't have imagined! lol


----------

